# Modern Tool meeting



## Grizzly Adams (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm interested in coming.  What time. ?  Hans


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Jan 3, 2019)

Yes, where is the info for this?
Is it still going on?


----------



## Alexander (Jan 3, 2019)

Just working on posting the details right now stay tuned.


----------



## Alexander (Jan 3, 2019)

I posted a thread about the modern tool meetup under calgary and area local form


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Jan 3, 2019)

Cheers
Thanks!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks, how do we identify ourselves ?

                   Hans


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Jan 4, 2019)

Well, I identify myself as a Male.
How you identify yourself is up to you.

(Kidding of course)


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 4, 2019)

There will be one Kevin , one hans and 22 johns

(From past experience). For all the johns , I find giving them nick names like in goodfellas (tommy two times) helps

Kidding of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander (Jan 5, 2019)

@Janger  and i were talking and he brought up that we could wear name tags. what do you think? Would name tags help or not?


----------



## Janger (Jan 5, 2019)

I was going to buy some stick on name tags and people can put their handle AND  their name on it. cause I’m not going to call you diesel or drunk or a dabbler. 

And yes there will be several Peters too.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 5, 2019)

Janger….. There are two threads going on this.  Perhaps it is time to delete this one?


----------



## Colten Edwards (Jan 5, 2019)

thinking of making the journey to Calgary for this event. Should know in a couple of days. Do eyeglasses count as safey glasses?


----------



## TheLocalDrunk (Jan 5, 2019)

Lol. Come on everyone calls me drunk. So can you 

I am all for first name and aliases on name tags. I have only met two people face to face on this site so it would be nice.


----------



## Janger (Jan 5, 2019)

Closed this thread - see the one under local calgary forums..


----------

